# Recent UP Pics - One Rare and the Other Even More So



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Some recent pics from up here


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

The moose pic was taken last week west of Marquette

The pelican pic (believe it or not) was taken over the weekend on a lake near Gwinn in Marquette Co. I have no idea where they came from or where they're headed - anyone have any insights?

In any event, thought I'd share these two interesting photos...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

I think we are on the very edge of their fall migration from Canada to the gulf coast region. Pretty cool sighting. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

We generally have a flock of pelicans that show up in southeast Michigan each fall. I saw them on our opening day last Saturday, a flock of about 15 or so. There was so much shooting going on they didn't know where to land


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown pelicans are regulars at Lake of the Woods. Winter
takes them to a saltier shore.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

triplelunger said:


> I think we are on the very edge of their fall migration from Canada to the gulf coast region. Pretty cool sighting.





dankoustas said:


> We generally have a flock of pelicans that show up in southeast Michigan each fall. I saw them on our opening day last Saturday, a flock of about 15 or so. There was so much shooting going on they didn't know where to land





finlander said:


> Brown pelicans are regulars at Lake of the Woods. Winter
> takes them to a saltier shore.


Well all of that is news to me! I live on a lake in the Central UP and have seen dozens and dozens of different species but never pelicans

Thanks for the info


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a cabin in southern Delta county, I see white pelicans all summer long. It was probably about 3-4 years ago that I first saw them flying, I thought for sure I went nuts. Apparently they spend summer all around Michigan, both the UP and LP. We saw several when we were up for the youth hunt in September.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I saw 6 of them a couple of weekends ago. There goes the salmon,trout,perch, and walleye.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Really cool photos!

They (white pelicans) are not unheard of in Michigan, possibly expanding on their range, more so lately? Nevertheless, they come around...

http://sdakotabirds.com/species/maps/american_white_pelican_map.htm


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

Fished green bay this summer in June and the pelicans were everywhere.


----------



## OLIVER MONSTER (May 5, 2008)

Awesome moose pic, is it just me or is that a really big one for MI?


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

That moose is awesome!


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

That really is a nice moose pic!


----------

